# Drop Off in Robo-calls?



## JimDawson (Jul 20, 2022)

I've notice in the last couple of weeks my junk call volume has dropped off dramatically.  From the normal several a day, to now a couple a week.  I haven't done anything except I just don't answer them, but I have been not answering for a long time.  Maybe if you ignore them for long enough they just give up?

Anyone else noticed a change?


----------



## Janderso (Jul 20, 2022)

Interesting,
I have to agree with you.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jul 20, 2022)

I think they are all directed here.  We get as many as ten to fifteen a day although they do seem to come in spurts.


----------



## higgite (Jul 20, 2022)

I'm not saying anything for fear of jinxing myself.

Tom


----------



## alloy (Jul 20, 2022)

Now that you mention it my calls have dropped off also.

Of course now that I've said that..................................

But I'm still getting 20 plus email per day wanting to ship the 55 I bought from NCjeeper.


----------



## Aaron_W (Jul 20, 2022)

I must be getting your share, mine seem to have increased over this past week.


----------



## pontiac428 (Jul 20, 2022)

I just let Android reject my robo-calls.  I only find out later if they left a message on voice mail.  Either I add you to the whitelist, or you get rejected!  Works well, no rings to disturb me.


----------



## darkzero (Jul 20, 2022)

For our landline, a while back we bought a new phone set from Costco that has a robo call block feature. The caller has to press a number (can be set to your choice) for the call to go through and actually ring our phones. You can also store phone numbers in memory that will come through directly without the caller having to go through the block feature. Took a bit to get used to not hearing the phone ring so much anymore but we ain't complaining!

But yes, for my cell phone I have noticed a drop in robo calls & spam texts. I never used to get spam texts at all until the pandemic hit (not sure if that's a coincidence). The spam caller ID protection usually blocks most of the calls so I don't see them much but it doesn't always block the texts. Those used to tick me off but I haven't really gotten them lately (knock on wood).


----------



## Boswell (Jul 20, 2022)

Here is a REPORT saying that robo calls are down 47% Year over Year and this coincides with a law that was passed recently that makes phone companies responsible for preventing spam callers from using their service. However, the same report said that RoboTEXT have increased 12X


----------



## woodchucker (Jul 20, 2022)

I wish. Many are circumventing the large companies and going with small companies who have an extension to enable new software to block it.
I'm still getting a huge number on my land line.

And yes, texts are increasing. I get this Hey Christopher.. (not me).. I don't open them, I just delete them.. too worried about phishing.

as I am writing this another landline robo call.  we have been as high as over 30 robos a day.


----------



## IamNotImportant (Jul 20, 2022)

noticed this lately.. i have two numbers on my phone..


----------



## NCjeeper (Jul 20, 2022)

It comes in waves for me. I will get a few nice weeks and then it will be constant calls for a week. Then the cycle just repeats.


----------



## NCjeeper (Jul 20, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> I'm still getting a huge number on my land line.


It was so bad on our land line we had to get rid of it.


----------



## woodchucker (Jul 20, 2022)

They have made phones useless, both cell and landline.
I wish them 1000 scorpions, and serpents of the nile..  a hundred .....


----------



## savarin (Jul 20, 2022)

The majority of my landline calls appear to be Indian in origin so I tend to string them along for as long as I feel like then ask if I can ask a question.
Then I let rip with the most offensive sentence I can think of that I used google translate to put into Hindi and Urdu them memorise for the occasion. Google translate does a pretty good job and also reads it out so you can practice.
They go ballistic, it feels so good.


----------



## woodchucker (Jul 20, 2022)

savarin said:


> The majority of my landline calls appear to be Indian in origin so I tend to string them along for as long as I feel like then ask if I can ask a question.
> Then I let rip with the most offensive sentence I can think of that I used google translate to put into Hindi and Urdu them memorise for the occasion. Google translate does a pretty good job and also reads it out so you can practice.
> They go ballistic, it feels so good.


I have had Indians that call as Microsoft reps wanting to fix my computer. I don't answer calls from unknown numbers anymore, but I carried on a long conversation with two one a guy, the other a woman. I strung them along for a long while. Then I told them what I would do to their mother if I got my hands on her. They blew up on that... It's pure beauty in action. If they want to take advantage of me, I'll pay it back with their mother. They are so family oriented, so it's only fair.


----------



## Bone Head (Jul 20, 2022)

I take the fun loving approach.  I let the unknown callers go to the answering machine...
" Hello, you have reached the fraud investigation department.  I'm out on an investigation.  Leave your name and number and I'll get back to you"
I legally cannot say I'm law enforcement.  Because I'm not and that would be illegal.
The funny part is one time I got a scammer who promised never to call anyone again for scamming purposes,  Left me his name and number so I could "check on him"
But most of them never make it past " Hello, you have reached the fraud investigation department.  I'm out on an investigation".  They hang up.


----------



## FOMOGO (Jul 21, 2022)

This is what finally got me to dump my land line last year. Yep, I've noticed the fall in robo-calls. Also, for the last couple of months I've been religiously hitting the report possible spam deal that comes up when I look at my phone. Don't know if that has any connection. Mike


----------



## mcostello (Jul 21, 2022)

Just wait till Election time gets close.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jul 21, 2022)

NCjeeper said:


> It comes in waves for me. I will get a few nice weeks and then it will be constant calls for a week. Then the cycle just repeats.


It comes it waves for us up here also, we have a landline, when we don't hear the phone ring for a month, then we know it's about to start pretty soon,  lately for some reason, I get a lot of silent calls , sounds like there's no one on the other end), my wife says hello 3-4 times and she hangs up, then they call back in a couple of hours again.
I saw this joke somewhere but it maybe more suited for this thread:


----------



## woodchucker (Jul 21, 2022)

answering machine, we don't answer any call that we don't recognize, if they want to reach us they'll leave a message..
we get a ton of silent calls, that's why the answering machine is perfect, we can hear what they say... which is usually  nothing of import.


----------



## NCjeeper (Jul 21, 2022)

Ken from ontario said:


> lately for some reason, I get a lot of silent calls , sounds like there's no one on the other end), my wife says hello 3-4 times and she hangs up,


I was told the reason for this is that the scammers are trying to find good numbers to harvest and sell.


----------



## Flyinfool (Jul 21, 2022)

I never answer with "Hello" or "yes" or any other common greeting. The robo computers are looking for a list of words to register the number as human answered so then the scammers do not waste time calling phones that are not answered. When I was Job hunting last year I had to answer every call whether I recognized the number or not. You never know when it might be that prospective job trying to call. Because of that I am now on every scam list as a good number. I typically get 20 to 30 calls a day.

If it is a scammer I will keep them on the line as long as possible, They will never get anything useful out of me. I figure that all the time they waste with me they are not scamming someone that does not know better.


----------



## Gnpenning (Jul 22, 2022)

I think they rotate through different area codes to call. 

I the past I had a recording of a fax machine noise that I would play.  Now I just push the star button.  I don't get anywhere the number some here report. At the worst I think maybe 5 calls, I can go weeks with out getting anything. 

As mentioned they are looking for good numbers, by doing the fax thing or star you will come of their lists???  Leaving it to your answering machine verifies a good number to me.


----------

